

Show HN: I built this (my first) Facebook application in 5 hours. Is that slow? - viswanathk
http://apps.facebook.com/asyoungasyoufeel/

======
bluetooth
Why does it matter how long it took you to make your first application? And
why do you care what others think about that?

------
cleverjake
You are younger than NaN% of your 0 friends who agreed to share their
birthdays with us.

~~~
viswanathk
shit. i should have debugged properly :(

------
rhizome
What's with the false modesty?

~~~
viswanathk
see my reply to cleverjake. This is not false modesty. This is really first
try with facebook sdk.

~~~
rhizome
Not sure what your other reply has to do with this, but maybe I overstated and
your title is just pandering and fishing for compliments.

